# Thinking About Palafox Pier Sunday...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone fished there lately? I am just wanting to wet a hook and see if I could find some white trout or maybe a redfish. Saw a few guys load up on white trout a week or so ago but haven't heard anything recently.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

On that side of the Bay, I always have better luck over at the Maritime Park. Fish on the side between the stadium and Joe Patties. I have caught ten fish there to evey one fish from Palafox Pier.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> On that side of the Bay, I always have better luck over at the Maritime Park. Fish on the side between the stadium and Joe Patties. I have caught ten fish there to evey one fish from Palafox Pier.


 Isn't the water pretty shallow over there? My thought is with all of this cold weather we have had, the fish will be looking for deep holes. I know there are some real deep spots around the Palafox Pier near the port. I am tking Robby Louhier with me and we have to catch some fish!


----------

